# PAL/NTSC video output on softmod Xbox: I don't get it



## GBA rocks (Oct 4, 2013)

So, on every other console (region free or softmodded to be region free), if you load a PAL game you get PAL video output, if you load a NTSC game you get NTSC. Simple as that. Sometimes you have the option to force the game to load in the other format, sometimes this works flawlessly, sometimes it's glitchy. But if you don't actively force it, usually PAL games are PAL and NTSC games are NTSC.

On the xbox I noticed that whatever format I set with "Enigmah Videomode Switchdisc" (an app that lets you switch between PAL-EEPROM and NTSC-EEPROM setting), any game will just output in that format, no matter the original region of the game.

I prefer 480i 60Hz gaming to 576i 50Hz gaming, and I wanna play games at their original speed, so on most consoles I usually play NTSC games (even if I grew up with PAL games), but on the Xbox it looks like it doesn't matter, any game will just follow what "Enigmah" dictates. So if I set NTSC-EEEPROM, even PAL games load in NTSC (based on the banner "NTSC" that appears on my TV). What's really happening here? Is it just another way to "Force 60Hz" like on other consoles? Or are games natively built to work in both formats, no matter the region?


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 4, 2013)

Xbox decides video output, not game. So yes, you are pretty much forcing the game to run in 60Hz. Most PAL games will be happy with it, as a huge amount of them supported 60Hz anyway (via pal60). The ones that don't will normally show glitches when forced (Original Halo does not like being in 60Hz for example)


----------



## GBA rocks (Oct 5, 2013)

I see, thanks.
Guess I'll use NTSC games to be on the safe side.


----------



## reprep (Oct 5, 2013)

most original pal xbox 1 games even support 480p. nearly all support 480i.

the funny thing is even for the pal xbox 1 games which support 480p, you have to force NTSC via enigmah to use that mode. pretty bad move for PAL users.

so buy NTSC games for perfect compability whenever you can, and if you cannot do this, most PAL games support 60 hz anyway. i can play my original PAL PGR 2 disc with 480p this way.


----------

